# Marking Leo Eggs - How & When To...



## NowOrNever (Apr 6, 2012)

What would be the correct method of marking leopard gecko eggs, and which type of pen? A marker? And is it safe to mark them after she has laid? Just making sure, as she is very close to laying.


Thanks


----------



## wacka_1 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Marking Leo Eggs*

You will want a fairly fine nib permanant pen that is NON TOXIC. There are many theories about whether it matters if the eggs are mistakenly turned. I have had eggs turn over in the past, that haven't been marked that have still gone on to hatch, in fact I have never had one that has turned over fail to hatch. But if you want to side on caution when she lays, as you gently uncover them, mark the top of each egg, the fine nib allows you to even draw numbers so you can work out the parents when each egg hatches (even breeding more than one pair) and in which order they should hatch and an aproximate hatch date for each pair. Then just transplant them into the incubator with the marked spot pointing up. It really is easier than you think.

www.myleopardgeckos.com/homemadeincubator.htm


----------



## NowOrNever (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, great information, great page on home made incubator too  cheers!


----------



## wacka_1 (Apr 16, 2009)

No problem, I am waiting on two very plump looking ladies to drop their first clutchs of the year as well. Good luck with everything, the smaller the marking the better, and if it's a sharp pen, don't pop the eggs, they are quite soft.

Rich


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I use a CD marker pen as soon as I find the eggs.


----------



## lewiso (Mar 30, 2011)

i use one of my kids felt tips as soon as i find the eggs


----------

